

How to stay updated effectively with news, blogs and socials - pcampa

TEN YEARS ago I read:
- Some magazines (Byte, DDJ, Communication ACM and few more)
- Some great books (Code Complete, Pragmatic Programmers,....)<p>..and reading them I got ideas and intuitions, had more time and globally I was &quot;happy&quot;<p>TODAY:
- I read in a compulsive way a lot of blogs. Most of the contect I got is not original or of bad quality
- I follow social network receiving back some good link with a lot of noise
- There are a lot of books but it&#x27;s hard to find good stimulating books (technical and business)<p>...and I feel a lack of ideas and thoughts<p>What&#x27;s going on? have I to give up with news? Have I to exploit it better ? Have I to reduce it ?<p>What&#x27;s your experience ? What&#x27;s your daily reading practice ?
======
rizwanj
Reduce the noise. You will be able to work on your ideas more effectively.
Scan HN a few times a day. Try it out.

